# CALMING product?



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

So, my parents have a 4 y.o. Olde English Sheepdog who is an absolute SPAZ when he feels like hes missing out on something or somebody is coming through the door. He always feels as though he needs to run (move his legs faster than he can run) and gets excited way too much over the smallest things. I personally do not have this problem with my GSD, my mom mentioned seeing a CALMING collar???? 
1. is this effective
2. are there other things more effective
3. if i were to handle it I would handle it through training, but I can't as im not always there. 

Any advice?
thank you


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Some dogs respond to DAP (Dog Appeasing Pheromone) and some don't, but may be worth a try for your Mom.

The Adaptil is the best product: https://www.amazon.com/Adaptil-Appeasing-Pheromone-Collar-Medium/dp/B000HPVH78 

If the dog has a cloth collar, you can buy the spray and just spritz his collar with it. https://www.amazon.com/CEVA-Animal-...&qid=1481996364&sr=1-2&keywords=adaptil+spray 

"Adaptil mimics the properties of the natural pheromones of the lactating female. Within three to five days after giving birth, the female generates pheromones that give their puppies a sense of well-being and reassurance, known as appeasing pheromones. Pheromones are perceived through a specific action that is different from smelling odors. By replicating this signal of comfort, Adaptil helps alleviate fear and stress related signs in the puppy and adult dog such as: New People/Things: moving or major changes in the household, remodeling or redecorating, new pieces of furniture. Fear/Phobias: thunderstorms, lightening, fireworks. Temporary changes: being transported, hospitalized or boarded. The spray can be sprayed directly on bedding, inside crates for use in indoor kennels, or in the car to help calm the puppy at times of stress and provide reassurance, particularly in unknown environments and when encountering novel experiences. Do not spray directly on the animal. "

Let us know how it works if you try it!
Moms


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think it will help with what you're describing. She'd have better luck teaching him to settle down and behave. The things that are exciting him like that are still going to and he's probably still going to behave like that. I think it can help settle down some anxiety like on car rides or laying in the crate, but not the spazzing out stuff.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Some dogs respond to DAP (Dog Appeasing Pheromone) and some don't, but may be worth a try for your Mom.
> 
> The Adaptil is the best product: https://www.amazon.com/Adaptil-Appeasing-Pheromone-Collar-Medium/dp/B000HPVH78
> 
> ...


Interesting. I think he just needs proper training but theyre not very capable physically.



Steve Strom said:


> I don't think it will help with what you're describing. She'd have better luck teaching him to settle down and behave. The things that are exciting him like that are still going to and he's probably still going to behave like that. I think it can help settle down some anxiety like on car rides or laying in the crate, but not the spazzing out stuff.


I should get that for my boy in the car lmao


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like my youngest golden. He has a lot of training, he is just high energy. He will be 4 and you would swear he is 6 months. I've never thought about giving him anything to calm him down. It's who he is and doesn't hurt anyone. I'm thinking he might calm down when he is 12. He behaves very well outside the home, at the dog park and at the vet. If you met him at the park and I told you how he was at home you would flat out call me a liar.


----------



## MissChloe (Oct 31, 2016)

I think the DAP collar's for anxiety, not excitability. I only say that because my lab was assessed as hyper-anxious at the shelter he was in and they put one on him. Training would probably help your parents' dog (like you've already said) but it could also be excitability's part of an English Sheepdog's temperament. This OES rescue site says they greet everyone like long-lost buddies and are happy, bouncy dogs.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

How much exercise does this dog get?


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

MissChloe said:


> I think the DAP collar's for anxiety, not excitability. I only say that because my lab was assessed as hyper-anxious at the shelter he was in and they put one on him. Training would probably help your parents' dog (like you've already said) but it could also be excitability's part of an English Sheepdog's temperament. This OES rescue site says they greet everyone like long-lost buddies and are happy, bouncy dogs.


Oh hes surely a bouncy dog lol he just gets way too excited and when he cant catch up to my GSD he gets pissed lol


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

voodoolamb said:


> How much exercise does this dog get?


not very much as my parents are in their older age and not in the best of health. Its a shame, whenever I can I take him out to play with my boy but it doesnt suffice.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Sounds like my youngest golden. He has a lot of training, he is just high energy. He will be 4 and you would swear he is 6 months. I've never thought about giving him anything to calm him down. It's who he is and doesn't hurt anyone. I'm thinking he might calm down when he is 12. He behaves very well outside the home, at the dog park and at the vet. If you met him at the park and I told you how he was at home you would flat out call me a liar.


The only reason it is an issue, is because when somebody opens the door to the house he will get way too excited and run over anything in his path, all while slipping and falling on the floor because hes trying to move too fast lol


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I had a friend with an OES. He was named Tigger because she said he bounced and pounced and was fun, fun, fun like Tigger in Pooh. If he's four and has been doing this all his life, it's going to be difficult to stop it now. I'm not sure a calming spray is going to do much. I hope you can find something, maybe a dog walker if they're unable to give him more exercise?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

jaudlee said:


> not very much as my parents are in their older age and not in the best of health. Its a shame, whenever I can I take him out to play with my boy but it doesnt suffice.


OES are like GSDs. Working animals that NEED exercise. No calming product is going to replace their need to run and move their bodies.

Perhaps it is just not a good fit with your folks' lifestyle. 

Best of luck.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jaudlee said:


> The only reason it is an issue, is because when somebody opens the door to the house he will get way too excited and run over anything in his path, all while slipping and falling on the floor because hes trying to move too fast lol


Maybe get a crate and keep him in a crate in the same area until he calms down? I would recomend a leash but if your parents are older, the dog might cause injury in his excitement. My oldest is part OES. She was quite active and mischievous in her younger years.


----------

